# OHSS symptoms gone - heading for BFN?



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had OHSS symptoms ever since EC, but this morning (5dp5dt) they had gone completely. If implantation causes OHSS to worsen, I presume this means that my embie hasn't stuck.

I'm convinced that this round has failed but I need to know for certain before I can deal with it properly. I really can't stand the waiting, would it be worth testing today?

I nearly went to Boots and did a test at lunchtime today, but didn't know if the results would be meaningful.

Would love any help or experiences of OHSS subsiding during 2ww.

Dx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Dixie chick,

I have shown signs of OHSS (according to my blood tests) since EC (3/11), I have my final blood test today to see if my blood is back to normal and like you will feel that its game over for us if so. 

I have a follow up with the nurse at 11.20 so I will ask her and let you know later on today 

xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Lexi,

It's an odd thing to want to be poorly, isn't it!
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your blood tests don't hold bad news for you later.

Thanks for the reply, i'd really appreciate you passing on anything you find out.

Dx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Dixie, 

I spoke to the nurse about it today and whilst implantation can cause OHSS symptoms to flare up it doesn't always happen! So along with everything else in this lovely 2ww nothing is clear cut. 

My blood test came back fine, I was willing it not to be!!

How long til you test? xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Lexi, 


Everything in 2ww seems to be so frustratingly ambiguous, but at least recovering from OHSS doesn't instantly rule us out.


I am having a blood test on Monday, but yesterday I caved in and did a HPT. It came out negative which was not a big surprise. I'm holding a glimmer of hope that it was BFN because I tested too early but actually it has let me come to terms with it sooner. Much better than trying to hold my composure at work on Monday afternoon!


When is your test date?


Dx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Dixie, 

My OTD is the 21st which will be 17 days after EC (my clinic doesn't do P testing over the weekend) so I intend to do the test on the 19th - 1 week to go........

There is still time for your result to change, are you going to do another test before Monday?

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

When I was pregnant with my little boy I was hospitalised with ohss day after test day, the pain was horrendous.
So on this ivf I so hoped I would have ohss again....same as you about half way through the 2ww my ohss disappeared, that's it I thought, game over! Tested couple of days later as I fancied a glass of vino, it was a BFP! I'm now 33 weeks and still waiting for that glass of vino!

Good luck

Emma


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks so much emma, you have no idea how much I needed a message like that today! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck with the 2ww Lexi. I hope it doesn't drag too much for you.

Thanks so much Emma. That's really encouraging - just what we need to see us through to otd.


----------



## Florence2011 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've just seen this thread and youve no idea how much better I feel. I spent yesterday in tears as my ohss symptoms are rapidly disappearing and therefore I decided I was clearly going to have another BFN. My test date is next Friday and I just couldn't bear the wait. Emma thank you, you've given me the hope I needed to stay positive for another 5 days - I was so devastated yesterday I almost stopped using my pessaries last night until my husband talked me round.
Thank you all and good luck everybody xxxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I am so so shocked and I've never been so pleased to be wrong. My blood test came back BFP! I need to go back in a week to see if the levels are still rising, but it's all looking good so far.

Florence and Lexi - it ain't over til the fat lady sings, so keep on with those pessaries and I'll be sending positive vibes for you both all week.


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dixie - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
  wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy 
Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Dc congrats I'm soooo happy 4 u! I told u I had a really strong feeling 4 u!


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Dixie Chick,

Congratulations!! I've kept my eye on your posts......see ohss means nothing!

xx
Emma


----------



## Florence2011 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I'm so so thrilled for you! Huge congrats on the bfp, I test on Friday and after a weekend of tears and stress over the ohss (or lack of!) you've given me the positive vibe back. Didn't stop the pessaries and will hang on in there. Thank you and brilliant news, well done!!  xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and good luck with your own bfps. I'll be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Dx


----------



## Honeybear17 (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations dixie! I have just found your thread and you have hicen me a glimmer of hope!!

I'm 7dp 5dt. I have had no pg symptoms apart from sore boobs, a bad back 2 days after et which lasted a couple of days and a few cramps. I have also been quite tired the past 3 days but could be work related. I had mild ohss, pain in belly and very bloated, struggled to walk, could cough laugh or sneeze w/o hurting, until tues morning. I woke up and the pain in my belly had gone and some of the bloating and could laugh and cough and walk properly without being in pain.

I have just woken from a horrible night sweat and can't get back to sleep. This is my second icsi.  The first didn't work. I'm panicking tho bacausr i also had night sweats with the first one starting from 6 days before otd. I'm so scared it's not worked again!!! Now I can't get back to sleep as I'm worrying. Did you get any symptoms?

Honeybear! Xx


----------

